# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  αγχος, φοβιες, ασχημος υπνος.

## Domi

Καλημερα σε ολους.

Ειμαι ο Domi 32 ετων. Θα ηθελα αν ειναι δυνατον τις συμβουλες σας πανω σε καποια προβληματα που αντιμετωπιζω.
Τους τελευταιους 9-10 μηνες αντιμετωπιζω προβληματα στον υπνο, δυσκολευομαι να κοιμηθω, πεταγομαι μεσα στο βραδυ
και ξυπναω πολυ νωρις το πρωι χωρις να μπορω να ξανακοιμηθω. Καθε φορα που συμβαινει αυτο το μυαλο μου γεμιζει με πολλες ενοχλητικες σκεψεις και δεν μπορω να χαλαρωσω, είτε από αγχος, είτε από φοβίες είτε από ενοχές. Ολο αυτο το θεμα με εχει κουρασει στο μυαλο αρκετα και επηρεαζει την καθημερινοτητα μου. Επιπλεον προσφατα (λιγες εβδομαδες) λογω δουλειας μετακομισα και ειναι ολα καινουργια (δουλεια, παρεες) και αυτο με αγχωνει ακομα περισσοτερο και εχει κανει τα συμπτωματα ακομα πιο εντονα. Εχω αρχισει να ελλιπης σε βαθμο που να αγχωνομαι στη δουλεια μου και να μην μπορω να σταθω σε τυχον παρεες αλλα και να νιωθω αβολα.

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων για την υπομονη σας.

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Δοκιμασες κανενα χαμομιλακι?Η καμια βαλεριανα?
Η κατι τετοιο?
http://laneshealth.gr/products/categ...ife/quiet-life

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

zεστο με μελισοχορτο

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

τωρα αν υπαρχει καπιος που δε γνωριζει τι ειναι αυτο ευκαιρια να τον βοηθησω να πλουτισει τις γνωσεις του! :):) http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9C%...81%CF%84%CE%BF

----------


## 66psy

> Καλημερα σε ολους.
> 
> δεν μπορω να χαλαρωσω, είτε από αγχος, είτε από φοβίες είτε από ενοχές.


αν δεν λυσεις αυτα οτι και να πιεις οτι χαπι κι αν παρεις δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να ηρεμησεις (σου μιλαω εκ πειρας)

----------


## serios

Aν έχεις αυπνίες σου προτείνω να κάνεις κάτι όταν σου έρχεται...πχ διάβασε ένα περιοδικό ή κάνε κάποια μικρή δουλειά του σπιτιού ώστε να κουραστείς κ να ξανακοιμηθείς.Τώρα για το άγχος που από ότι φαίνεται εκτός από τις αλλαγές στη ζωή σου κ τις καινούριες ευθύνες είναι κ ψυχολογικό προσπάθησε να κάνεις κάποιες ασκήσεις χαλάρωσης ή ένα ζεστό μπάνιο πριν τον ύπνο.Κάποιο ρόφημα ίσως βοηθούσε..Αν δεις ότι επιμένει κ αντιμετωπίζεις λειτουργικό πρόβλημα στη ζωή σου επισκέψου κάποιον επαγγελματία ψυχικής υγείας.

----------


## giorgos panou

προσφατα αντιμετοπιζα - κι ακομα σε μικρο βαθμο - περιπου το ιδιο πρόβλημα με εσενα φιλεμου, η γιατρος μου ειπε να παρω "σερικουελ" ,αλλα κι καποιες άλλες πρακτικες που μου ειπε κι αυτή αλλα κι από φιλους -γνωστους- που εχουν αποτελλεσμα, καποιες από αυτές είναι να προσπαθεις να αλλξεις καπως το βιολογικοσου ρολοι, να μην ξεκουραζεσαι το μεσημρι,αλλα κι γενικα κατά την διαρκια της μερας. άλλο είναι να αρχισεις γημναστικη! ξερω ότι ακούγετε βαρυ, διοτι θα εισαι εξαντλημένος! αλλα εάν παει φυσιολογικα το θεμασου σε λιγες μερες θα κοιμηθείς λογο του ότι θα εχεις εξαντληθεί! μιααλλη λυση είναι όπως ειπαν τα παιδια από πανω είναι να μην νευριάζεις που δεν κοιμάσαι, να μην το εχεις στο μυαλοσου! να ξεχαστείς λιγάκι, να κανεις κατι άλλο ,να μην πιεζεσαι δλδη να κοιμηθείς! θα ελεγα - εάν εισαι παντρεμένος η αν εισαι δεσμευμενος - να δοκιμασετε κι το σεξ τα βραδια που δε κοιμασαι!¨)¨),βεβαια δεν ξερω αν μετα θα μεταφερεις κι στην συντροφοσου την αυπνια!¨)¨)σημαντικο είναι κι να φτιαξεις ένα περιβαλον "φιλικο"προς τον υπνο! δλδη να εχεις ανετο κρεβατι, να νιώθεις "ζεστα" ,να είναι σκοτινα κι οσο πιο ησυχο . 
τα φαρμακα θα στα ελεγα σαν τελικη λυση. κι φυσικα με συνταγή γιατρου! μην παρεις πωτες χαπια από φιλους η φιλες! η γνωμημου είναι να μην αγχωνεσαι κι να βρεις μεθοδικα τον γιο του Υπνου τον Μορφεα!¨)
Τελος θα θελα να σου ξεκαθαρισω πως μην είμαι γιατρος !μην είμαι κι θεραπευτης! τα παραπανω είναι προσωπικες αποψεις κι δικεςμου εμπειριες από το πρόβλημα του υπνου που χρονια τωρα ανα καιρος με τυραννα! αυτά, ευχομαι οτι καλητερο.

----------


## Domi

Σας ευχαριστω παιδια για τις ιδεες σας και την ανταποκριση σας. Οι ιδεες ειναι απλες και λογικες. Ελπιζω να με βοηθησουν γιατι αν δε λυσω το θεμα του υπνου η τουλαχιστον να το βελτιωσω δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα μπορεσω να αντιμετωπισω και τα υπολοιπα θεματα.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> Δοκιμασες κανενα χαμομιλακι?Η καμια βαλεριανα?
> Η κατι τετοιο?
> http://laneshealth.gr/products/categ...ife/quiet-life


αυτο παιρνω κι εγω. εναλλακτικα valmane.

----------


## μυσπ

Καλησπερα φιλε μου,ευελπιστω ειναι προσωρινο μιας κ εισαι σε μεταβατικο σταδιο λογω της μετακομισης κ ειναι λογικο να βρισκεσαι σε ενταση,Προτεινω χαμομηλι τιλιο πρασινο τσαι η βαλεριανα,Επισης μην πιεζεις τον εαυτο σου ντε κ καλα να κοιμηθεις γιατι λειτουργει σαν ανασταλτικος παραγοντας οταν τα καταφερεις,καλο κουραγιο

----------


## Delmem080319a

Θα συμφωνήσω με τις προτάσεις των παιδιών, διάφορα ροφήματα από βότανα βοηθούν, τα πιο χαλαρωτικά για μένα είναι χαμομήλι και τίλιο.
Και ζεστό μπάνιο επίσης μπορεί να σε χαλαρώσει. Ακόμα κάτι άλλο φυσικό είναι η λεβάντα, μια κρέμα ή λάδι σώματος πριν τον ύπνο. Ή να βάλεις και ένα ματσάκι αποξηραμένη λεβάντα εκεί που κοιμάσαι, κοντά στο μαξιλάρι, η μυρωδιά της μπορεί να σε ηρεμήσει.
Πιστεύω σιγά-σιγά θα ξεπεραστεί το πρόβλημά σου, επειδή όπως γράφεις είσαι και σε μεταβατική φάση με καινούρια δουλειά και παρέες. Καλή δύναμη!

----------

